# absoluTTe 11 posted tonight.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mark, Rob and myself (with a big dollop of help from my wife and a little dollop of help from Poppy) licked, sticked, stuffed and sealed many, many magazines today.

Five hours later and the pile you see before you was loded into the back of Mark's car to take to the post office.

You should all receive your copies in the next few days.

Enjoy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice one guys ........ thank you .............. ohhhh, postie better be prepared to be mugged every morning this week! 

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hev said:


> Nice one guys ........ thank you .............. ohhhh, postie better be prepared to be mugged every morning this week!
> 
> Hev x


I thought you did that anyway


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one guys ........ thank you .............. ohhhh, postie better be prepared to be mugged every morning this week!
> ...


Only when it is the nice looking one :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn - I stil had a few more proof reading comments to make :roll: :wink:

Looking forward to seeing the finished article 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great work guys (and gals n kids)


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Can you remember which one was mine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the effort everyone - look forward to a good read later this week


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Well done guys, i have something to look forward to and I'll get post for a change :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: ...let the happiness come fourth


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> Mark, Rob and myself (with a big dollop of help from my wife and a little dollop of help from Poppy) licked, sticked, stuffed and sealed many, many magazines today.
> 
> Five hours later and the pile you see before you was loded into the back of Mark's car to take to the post office.
> 
> ...


Cheers got mine at 8am this morning plus the Mk2 TT Pricing and Specification guide. Have some reading to dop tonight.  I have been trying to get one a Speci guide from my stealer but he is always out of stock. Cheers guys. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Same here arrived 1st post, wel done and thanks for the vinyl window sticker and extra flyers. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine was waiting for me when in along with a card for a delivery I have missed what have I ordered for thr TT now :?: I cant remember


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Cheers guys, got it this morning and haven't stopped reading till tonight. 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks to all again, great read.
Well done [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Great read, well done to everyone for getting it together and getting it out 

Couldn't help but notice the mag had a distinctly Scottish flavour this time too...articles from quite a few Scottish members :lol:

Dave


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Thanks guys. Great job. I haven't read it cover to cover yet, but I've got a couple of questions/comments/suggestions.

1. First and foremost you should know that we all really appreciate the work and effort that goes in to putting this publication together. The fact that you are all volunteers makes it doubly so.
2. Cover pic. This is not to do with the mag per se, but a suggestion for the future. When we do big pics like this, it might be worth parking the cars in a racing grid pattern (ie: staggered). Think that woud look better.
3. Page 5 - the Audi credit card piece. It this an article or an ad? I don't mind either way, but think we should be mindful of style/format to ensure the two can't be confused. 
4. Page 12 - you could have at least got a pic of Dita without the feathers!
5. Page 26 - What in christ's name is on that bloke's head?
6. A great variety of content and good pics all round.
7. I like the new colour-coding of the sections.
8. Those little black cards that came with the mag - the "join the ttoc" ones - where can I get some more. I'm pretty prolific in handing them out. I always had a fistful of the old flyer in the glovebox and stuck them under wipers often.
9. Your call for proof-readers: is it the whole mag, or do you send out sections? I'm willing to help out.

Thanks again guys for a great edition of absoluTTe.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wilbur101 said:


> Thanks guys. Great job. I haven't read it cover to cover yet, but I've got a couple of questions/comments/suggestions.
> 
> 1. First and foremost you should know that we all really appreciate the work and effort that goes in to putting this publication together. The fact that you are all volunteers makes it doubly so.
> 2. Cover pic. This is not to do with the mag per se, but a suggestion for the future. When we do big pics like this, it might be worth parking the cars in a racing grid pattern (ie: staggered). Think that woud look better.
> ...


Steve, thanks for your comments, feedback is always welcome.

As for the proof reading we try and send it out in sections, but the sections get bigger as the mag develops :wink:

We are always in need of an extra pair of hands so if you pm me your details we can talk with Kell about whats involved


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Your local rep should have a few hundred of the new flyer cards. In fact all the reps have a few hundred to hand out at their next meet 

We took advantage of the new postal pricing structure to send 5000-8000 flyers out with the mags.

Please don't anyone ask us to start sending cards out by post (cost and time restrictions)... please pop along to your next rep meet and your rep should have some


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A big thank you to everyone involved in getting this great mag onto the streets. 

Mine arrived yesterday. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

looking forward to my first read having just joined!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope you like it enough to buy all the back issues


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I received mine on Friday the 27th.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i got mine 2 cheers guys n gals


----------

